# ....meanwhile...in "The Oscars" news....



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

all I heard leading up to the stupid Oscars show was how the ratings had slipped to an all-time low...show was too long & boring.....nobody watches any more....
Then, last night this dust-up happens between the two bros, will & chris...
Hmmmmmm....?
Ah'ma watch next year!


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

All kinda new gimmicks. 
Way better hosts that last year's mess. 

Thank you speeches edited in after the taping.
Smaller club like audience seating format up near the stage. 
A few come on stage for an award, not the whole cast.

Presenters from other than the Academy. Like skate board dude Tony Hawke.
No one thanking "The Academy."

Ladies dress styles - maybe should now be called the 'titoscars'.

Definitely aiming for a younger demographic. 

For the best opening number, actually involving triple threat actors ( and not recording starts doing a 'live' video like this year) from the past, hop on Youtube and check out when Neil Patrick Harris hosted.


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

Comedians don't seem to be able to make jokes any more without someone taking offence.






ltr


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I was horrified by Will Smith's behaviour.

Chris Rock was doing a comedy bit, and made a joke that Smith's wife looked like she could be in G.I. Jane 2. It was a reasonable joke, though a bit impolite.

Will Smith walked up onto the stage, looking like he might say something or take the mic. Then he slaps Chris Rock. The comedian, stunned, tried to keep going and to his credit was able to recover and kept the show moving.

I guess that Will Smith is having a breakdown.


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

james4beach said:


> Chris Rock was doing a comedy bit, and made a joke that Smith's wife looked like she could be in G.I. Jane 2. It was a reasonable joke, though a bit impolite.


It was a great joke, and the resulting attack by Smith would make Don Wrinkles turn over in his grave. Yes, it was impolite, and that's the type of comedy that Rock was drawing upon. Snowflakes.

ltr


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Yall realize this was staged right? They're actors

Celebrity hollywood culture has been dying off for awhile. Who watches cable TV anymore?

The new celebrities are online and it's very different


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I don't think it was staged


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

No, it wasn't staged, the Gen X - baby busters, latchkey kids, just can't handle that type of raw humor. 

ltr


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Watch the full video from before, during and after the incident (during commercial break).

It certainly wasn't staged, and the joke was in extremely bad taste. Will Smith and Chris Rock also have a past history of similar incidents.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I feel bad for Chris Rock. It's not only a huge insult, but also terrifying that a wealthy Hollywood star can walk up to you -- on live TV -- assault you, walk away, and everyone else just carries on like nothing happened.

And then a few minutes later, they hand him an Oscar and everyone's applauding Will Smith.

Bizzarro world


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

james4beach said:


> I feel bad for Chris Rock. It's not only a huge insult, but also terrifying that a wealthy Hollywood star can walk up to you -- on live TV -- assault you, walk away, and everyone else just carries on like nothing happened.


Because it was scripted. Oscars ratings are horrible. Who cares what '90s celebrity won what in 2022? They needed a Kanye West moment

If it wasn't scripted he would be arrested


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

m3s said:


> Because it was scripted. Oscars ratings are horrible. Who cares what '90s celebrity won what in 2022? They needed a Kanye West moment
> 
> If it wasn't scripted he would be arrested


Don’t know if true, but my friend said the victim needs to be agree to press charges in LA county.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

jargey3000 said:


> all I heard leading up to the stupid Oscars show was how the ratings had slipped to an all-time low...show was too long & boring.....nobody watches any more....
> Then, last night this dust-up happens between the two bros, will & chris...
> Hmmmmmm....?
> Ah'ma watch next year!


 ... didn't realize it was even on until the Chris & Will's "incident" plastered all over the net today. And what's with Amy's poke at DiCaprio's love life? Lack of funny lines or just plain jealousy?

Earth Day on Saturday was more practical. Figured, saved a few hours of electricity.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

like_to_retire said:


> Comedians don't seem to be able to make jokes any more without someone taking offence.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ... Chris was lucky that Will didn't "punch" him in the face like a man or that Mrs. Smith, herself, didn't go up and slap instead. [I would prefer that she punch him in the face (and a swift kick in the nuts) though for a tasteless "joke".]

Chris the funny man, needs to do better next time than to make fun of someone else's "wife", especially about her "looks" "due to a medical condition".


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

LA police stated that Chris Rock declined to press charges.

Maybe Chris Rock thought he was insulting Ted Cruz's wife and nothing would happen.......because Cruz is a coward.

Rock got slapped in front of the whole world and now owns that meme for life.


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

Beaver101 said:


> ... Chris was lucky that Will didn't "punch" him in the face like a man or that Mrs. Smith, herself, didn't go up and slap instead. [I would prefer that she punch him in the face (and a swift kick in the nuts) though for a tasteless "joke".]
> 
> Chris the funny man, needs to do better next time than to make fun of someone else's "wife", especially about her "looks" "due to a medical condition".


Sources are saying Chris didn’t know about the condition. Rock and Smith have had a “feud” for years. Jada is weird..their relationship is a sham. Will is broken


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Money172375 said:


> Sources are saying Chris didn’t know about the condition.


 ... doesn't matter. No "real" man likes his "wife" to be made fun of. Put yourself (as a guy) in Will's shoes.



> Rock and Smith have had a “feud” for years.


 ... outside or inside the Oscars?



> Jada is weird..their relationship is a sham.


 ... all the more reasons she should have been the one to go up and punch Chris out then.



> Will is broken


 ... then his (or theirs) privacy should be respected even more. 

Come on, this is Oscars' night, not SNL, have some taste. Sheesh.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

That didn't take long.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

I've watched the video a couple of times....I can't really see the actual slap....where'd he hit him?
face? chest? arm? ....
I'm not sure it wasn't staged.... to help ratings.....but really.... who cares.
And wasn't that kayne puff daddy guy on the show too? he's the one who normally does stunts like that - no?
This would never have happened on Bob Hope's watch!


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

jargey3000 said:


> I've watched the video a couple of times....I can't really see the actual slap....where'd he hit him?
> face? chest? arm? ....
> I'm not sure it wasn't staged.... to help ratings.....but really.... who cares.
> And wasn't that kayne puff daddy guy on the show too? he's the one who normally does stunts like that - no?
> This would never have happened on Bob Hope's watch!


 ... slapped on the face. 

And then on return to his seat, shouting "twice": "Keep my wife’s name out of your f**** mouth.”

Most likely a light whack since Chris' face didn't have a red outline or anything like that. 

Anyhow, Will has apologized to Chris et al. It's not like him, just heat of the moment.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

Pretty obvious it wasn't scripted... Chris Rock isn't that good an actor.

Will and Jada do have an open relationship, at least she's slept with her son's friend. But she does have alopecia, so is probably a little sensitive about that.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

bgc_fan said:


> Pretty obvious it wasn't scripted... Chris Rock isn't that good an actor.


Looked like pretty bad acting when I saw just the slap. The camera angle is right so you can't see if he connects

Nobody stands with both hands behind their back while someone marches up to you that close. Your body language would get defensive at the last moment. He doesn't try to dodge it but falls back with the hit. Will is smirking as he walks away and people cheer

Watching again it could be good acting or well scripted for the controversy. Ever see the south park about WWE?


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

^^^^ right m3s....It was that smirk on Smith's face, as he walked away, that got me.
I'm putting down to a set-up, to help sagging ratings.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Beaver101 said:


> ... slapped on the face.
> 
> And then on return to his seat, shouting "twice": "Keep my wife’s name out of your f**** mouth.”


I think he literally(and I hate using that word) said: "Keep my wife's name out ya f** mouth." 🤪🤪🤪
as in "We da North" lolol


----------



## Mortgage u/w (Feb 6, 2014)

Will Smith's behavior was completely inappropriate. As a successful actor, he's exposed to judgement and criticism all the time. If he can't handle it, he should stay out of the spotlight.

These awards shows have been dying a slow death. It seems actors and movies are being replaced by Youtubers (technical term 'influencers') and Tiktok videos (technical term 'vlogs'). Just can't figure out how an Oscars fits into this new reality.......


----------



## wayward__son (Nov 20, 2017)

It seemed real to me. I think Will Smith broke after all the jokes about Jada Pinkett Smith's "entanglements". It's kind of funny since he put so much work into his carefully manicured image. In the 80s he was the most sanitized hiphop star in the business, the only one safe enough for mainstream TV. Now he's the out of control loser that ruined the Oscars. I admire Chris Rock for holding it together but kind of wish he had just mercilessly roasted Will Smith for the rest of the show. I feel like Chappelle might have done it.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

wayward__son said:


> It seemed real to me. I think Will Smith broke after all the jokes about Jada Pinkett Smith's "entanglements".


That makes sense. The truth hurts


----------



## HappilyRetired (Nov 14, 2021)

wayward__son said:


> It seemed real to me. I think Will Smith broke after all the jokes about Jada Pinkett Smith's "entanglements". It's kind of funny since he put so much work into his carefully manicured image. In the 80s he was the most sanitized hiphop star in the business, the only one safe enough for mainstream TV. Now he's the out of control loser that ruined the Oscars. I admire Chris Rock for holding it together but kind of wish he had just mercilessly roasted Will Smith for the rest of the show. I feel like Chappelle might have done it.


Rock definitely missed a great opportunity. Will Smith would have had to either sit there and take it or storm out in a snit.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

"fake news!" ?🤦‍♂️


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

You can't get any lower than mocking someone with an illness or disability. That is very "Trump level" humour.


----------



## Retired Peasant (Apr 22, 2013)

He wasn't mocking her illness. She shaved her head. He made the joke referring to GI Jane, like she's getting ready to take on the role (Demi Moore had a shaved head in the original) in GI Jane 2. To be honest, I don't think that's an insult - GI Jane was a strong badass character. Smith laughed at the joke, Jada just rolled her eyes (didn't look to outraged/hurt to me). Also Will Smith has told bald jokes in his time.


----------



## TomB16 (Jun 8, 2014)

The Oscars have managed to make Caucasians take an interest in black on black crime.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Retired Peasant said:


> He wasn't mocking her illness. She shaved her head. He made the joke referring to GI Jane, like she's getting ready to take on the role (Demi Moore had a shaved head in the original) in GI Jane 2. To be honest, I don't think that's an insult - GI Jane was a strong badass character. Smith laughed at the joke, Jada just rolled her eyes (didn't look to outraged/hurt to me). Also Will Smith has told bald jokes in his time.


Totally agree here. Chris Rock didn't make fun of someone's illness.

GI Jane was a badass character, a strong woman and a role model. This really was not a mean-spirited joke at all.


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

Hair plays an important role in many Africans lives. Chris Rock even did a documentary about it years ago.

years ago, rock also made a joke about jada when he hosted the Oscars. She decided not to go to protest Will Not getting a nomination. Rock insinuated that she wasn’t even invited.

smith’s dad beat his mom….seems temper runs in the family.

I hated how he said in his acceptance speech that love makes you do crazy things. Not a good thing to say to justify violence. I’m sure every wife beater has said the same thing.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

....anybody here actually seen the movie he won best actor for..? not me...


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

jargey3000 said:


> ....anybody here actually seen the movie he won best actor for..? not me...


 ... nope. And no interest there either.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Money172375 said:


> Hair plays an important role in many Africans lives. Chris Rock even did a documentary about it years ago.
> 
> years ago, rock also made a joke about jada when he hosted the Oscars. She decided not to go to protest Will Not getting a nomination. Rock insinuated that she wasn’t even invited.
> 
> ...


 ... I didn't know Will was a wife beater.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Retired Peasant said:


> He wasn't mocking her illness. She shaved her head. He made the joke referring to GI Jane, like she's getting ready to take on the role (Demi Moore had a shaved head in the original) in GI Jane 2. To be honest, I don't think that's an insult - GI Jane was a strong badass character. Smith laughed at the joke, Jada just rolled her eyes (didn't look to outraged/hurt to me). Also Will Smith has told bald jokes in his time.


 ... she (Jada) shaved her head for a (medical) reason. If Jada didn't take that as an insult (with a need to roll her eyes instead) or rather as a compliment that she is as good as a GI Jane badass, then all the more reasons she should have gone up there and given Chris a circular view of the stars (not those sitting in the audience).

As not aware Will told bald jokes during his time - and if he did, I hope it wasn't towards or about a woman.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

jargey3000 said:


> ....anybody here actually seen the movie he won best actor for..? not me...


Is it on youtube or tiktok?

*anyone here seen reminds me of rural eastern canada


----------



## Kilbarry20 (Aug 19, 2020)

Inside Baseball nonsense for 0.1%ers!

With everything going on today on the planet, only buffoons give a ratz behind about this idiotic distraction!


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)




----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

"those (-----) Americans!!" (rolls eyes)


----------



## TomB16 (Jun 8, 2014)

wayward__son said:


> In the 80s he was the most sanitized hiphop star in the business, the only one safe enough for mainstream TV. Now he's the out of control loser that ruined the Oscars.


Ruined the Oscars? Smith put the Oscars back on the map.

I think Will Smith is still employable. He may be slightly disadvantaged by this but more likely it will not hurt him at all. If he is advantaged by this event, it won't be much but I'm sure the event will yield him plenty of tail.

Chris rock is clearly advantaged by this event. His shows are selling out and ticket prices are skyrocketing.

The Oscars were in a comma for the last decade, before this event. The Oscars just won the attention lottery and currently own all water cooler conversation. Meanwhile, legions of twelve year olds living in Indian inner cities are working on so many Oscar memes they have basically created a denial of service attack on facebook.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

If only there was a stage and a few professional actors and writers


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

_All the world’s a stage,
And all the men and women merely players;
They have their exits and their entrances;
And one man in his time plays many parts,
His acts being seven ages._

William Shakespeare


----------



## MrBlackhill (Jun 10, 2020)

I've just read that the Academy asked Will Smith to leave the ceremony, but he refused.

First, that tells a lot about Will Smith.
Second, that tells a lot about the Academy.

As Jim Carrey said: Hollywood is spineless.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

what I'd love to see is any video from the time when smith was shown laughing at the joke, to the point where he left his seat & went to the stage....like, wha' happened...?.?
(FWIW...I'm finding this a nice, meaningless diversion, from all the important things going on around us, these days...🙁)


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

jargey3000 said:


> ....anybody here actually seen the movie he won best actor for..? not me...


I've seen it. I enjoyed it a lot. I had no idea about the backstory behind the Williams sisters so to me it was very interesting to see how they came to be such great players.


----------



## TomB16 (Jun 8, 2014)

Going to see that movie now would be a slap in the face.


----------



## Tostig (Nov 18, 2020)

Here are a couple of observations I had made that nobody has picked up on.

1) The jokes made at the leading men nominated for best actor: Denzil Washington, Javier Bardem. But when it came to Will Smith's turn to get roasted, the joke was directed at his wife because of her looks.

2) The next day, during talk shows there were talks about stripping Will Smith of his Oscar. Some people said that before stripping Will Smith, other prominent names like Bill Cosby, Harvey Weinstein and Roman Polanski should have their's stripped first. Which goes to show you, an attack on a man brings instant reprisals while attacks on many women take decades to be taken seriously.


----------



## HappilyRetired (Nov 14, 2021)

Jokes were directed at Will Smith as well as his wife. That sounds like fair play to me.

Whoopie Goldberg and Meryl Streep have both publicly defended child rapist Roman Polanski and have received little if any backlash.


----------

